# Rainshadow 1266 - Custom built by TheKingFeeder



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

A good friend of mine built this custom rod for me to match the reel. I wanted more of a sleek look vs flashy. I've had it long enough now to give a great review on the finished product as well as his recommended setup for the rod. Instead of just building the rod and sending me on my way, Robert took down detailed info about what I wanted, where to position everything, had me run through some test casting to position guides, the reel seat etc for a perfect fit. He did the rod to match the reel as well and I think it turned out great. I'm not big on flashy designs so this is a perfect fit. (Robert did have some rods that had amazing designs on them that he did) I know there's tons of rod builders out there, but if you're looking for a quality rod and working with someone who's not just looking to get your money and leave you with something you might not be happy with, he's your man.

Blank - Rainshadow SUR1266 10' 6" 4-8oz
Reel - Penn Battle BTL6000

Built by: TheKingFeeder


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Glad you are enjoying it. Thanks for the kind words.

Robert

(funny signature there fella)


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

did you just wrap up over the end of the cork tape and epoxy?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

JapaneseZero said:


> did you just wrap up over the end of the cork tape and epoxy?


J.Z.,thats what it looks like and a damn fine job of it also,it was the first thing i saw because i do the same instead of a winding check.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That looks great. Good luck with it.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I made epoxy ramps on that one. One behind the seat, one in front of the seat, and one in front of the foregrip. Then wrapped the ramps and apply thread finish. It is an extra step and a little extra work, but I think the ends definitely justifies it.  Thanks for the compliments guys.

Robert


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> J.Z.,thats what it looks like and a damn fine job of it also,it was the first thing i saw because i do the same instead of a winding check.


Robert did a hell of a job with this rod. It turned out great.



RuddeDogg said:


> That looks great. Good luck with it.


It throws great.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

A nice way i figured out for those ramps to be smoother. Superglue the end of the corktape then turn it down on an angle on you lathe. It will make the transition better/ nicer.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I love the ultra clean look. The RS that I am building now is very similar!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice. But remeber with every new adition youre tidewater gets lonlier


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I just had a chance to cast a Rainshadow today for the first time, at the recommendation of Robert... Gotta say, it was a sweet rod, and spot on for what I was asking. Can't wait for him to build mine.


----------

